# Huge favor...



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

This is a HUGE favor...

Are you ready???


....


OK- Can those of you with puppy pics PLEASE post them? I don't care if your dogs are grown or whatver. I don't care what breeds, I'm just really going through a puppy craving phase with all of these new babies coming home- Xie has the swissy, Equinox has Trent, Silverphoenix has his new ESS baby...

Don't be offended if I didn't mention you.  

Inga and MDawn- the BF has a specific request to see Uallis and Carsten in puppy form. 


Ok...I'll be waiting with baited breath...


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

how over loaded can you handle?....ths pup is now 18 mo old but here ya go.....

Titch....thru the yr....
newborn....








1 wk....








Christmas (2 wks)....








3 wks....









more....


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

agility star in the making (about 1 mo).....








Tuckered Titch....








mirror image...(he still likes to look at himself in the mirror)








w/ a couple litter mates....









ok, i guess that'll do for now....not his "1st yr" but the really cute puppy age....


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Luna's baby pic:


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Sammgirl said:


> Inga and MDawn- the BF has a specific request to see Uallis and Carsten in puppy form.


Sadly, I have lost the CD of Uallis's puppy pictures...I have 2 that I have on Photobucket and I found 2 prints that I scanned and uploaded to Photobucket...but until I find that CD, this is all I have of Uallis from when he was a puppy.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

How in the heck did Luna get such big ears??!!! They were so tiny when she was a baby! And I love Ualiss as a baby...not a little baby by any means but still cute! Sorry I have none cuz my babies were each a yr old when I got them. And I don't know that kitten pictures would do the trick.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Luna's baby pic:


AH! Cuteness overload!!! Who knew her ears would get to be so long from her baby pic? She looks adorable both ways!


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Tirluc- OMG!!!!!! What beautiful pictures and what a flashy pup!!!! I LOVE the picture of him in the stocking! I want to snuggle him. Feel free to post more. 

@ Nickelodeon- I was really hoping you'd post. And yeah...those ears? 

@ Alphadog- Yes, you can post kitten pics! I have a cat that I'm very attached to. He's sort of more dog like then cat like. He's a pound kitty that was the smallest in the bunch. Now, he's 22 lbs of kitty cat. Not sure what kind of cat he is, but he's furry and gray. Anyway, kitten pictures are MORE then welcome! 

@ MDawn- THANKS for the pics of uallis. He's cuter then I even imagined he would be. 

Thanks all for helping me with my fix. Feel free to keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, Sammy you asked for them...

His favorite toy...a small binder clip!









Chewin on best bud Butch...









And sleeping in the sink...








...when he was small enough to fit in it...he's 14# now!!!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Wet.









He only _looks_ like a nice dog.









A good puppy.









Not my puppy.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

*OMG!! OMG!!! We can post KITTEN pictures too?!?! 

My cat Gus as a baby.*



















*My cat Max as a kitten. Notice the couch...it is currently Uallis's "famed" couch...lol*


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

Well since Nala is still a puppy I've got tons. Sadly I have none of Elvis. He's the SO's dog and he doesn't have pictures either. Well, here are a few:
The day we brought her home








Laying down in the yard








You can't tell from the sweet look, but she was trying to dig the couch cushions up not 2 minutes before I took this one


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

All ears.










jungle girl


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Baby Shadow (my only puppy pic of her):









Baby J.C.:

















Baby Holly (one of the only ones of her because most of them got wiped on my other laptop):


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

OH. MY. winniec...I think I'm going to die from cuteness overload!!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Poca thanks you! I've never seen a puppy that wasn't cute, but her EARS put her over the top for me. And all that lovely puppy fuzziness. She still has that fuzzy softness on the top of her head that I can't resist.


----------



## MyYorkieHarry (May 14, 2009)

Here are some pics of my Harry I really need to stop posting picture of her but im just so proud


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's Kiba when he was about 4 weeks old.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

LOL don't need to twist arms to get puppy pics around here!

I don't have any of Webster since he came pre-grown (lol), but here's my Kimmy-girl as a pup:


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Cartman & Quinn










Cartman









Quinn









Cartman


----------



## Kwiatkowski18 (May 21, 2009)




----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

By the way: http://www.dailypuppy.com/


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

THANKS for my puppy fix and my kitten fix!!!!!! 

I think I'll be visiting this thread quite often for an overload of cuteness.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

What a great idea! I LOVE puppy pictures! 

Jaia:


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

B'asia:



















Cara and Mia puppy photo shoot:



One more of Jaia:


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have some pics of Lloyd at 8 months. My dogs have all been adults or near adults when I've gotten them (not counting the dog my parents got when I was 2). Lloyd has been the youngest at 8 months.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i LOVE this thread!! 




























few more...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i will be checking this tread a lot!!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

baby jack the bichon









baby jack and tillie









baby jersey the shiba









baby tipsy the akita


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

baby koozie the husky









baby izzy the akita









keno at 7 wks ( hes 15 wks now)


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

<dies of cuteness overload>

Iorek's mom- I was hoping that I'd get to see your Iorek as a puppy. I just want to squish him!!  In a nice way...LOL! It also gives me hope that my future puppy will be able to live with my gigantic (though very friendly) kitty. 
He's lovely- truly. Samoyeds are "it" for me, and thanks again for sharing those. 

Princess Tiffany- how did YOU get to have such a beautiful dog family? I have a thing for akitas and shibas, especially the puppies. They look like stuffed toys!! And that Bichon is just to die for! 

melgrj7- Lloyd is just beautiful. You're a lucky dog mom to get to see him everyday! I love that color, and he looks like such a sweet dog. Of course, looks can be decieving and he could be completely rotten. I wish I could pet his ears. 

Fourascompany- You lucked out as well. Your pictures of your puppies could go in a calendar. B'asia and Jaia are stunning and Cara and Mia have stolen my heart. t's like you have two sets of twins in the house! I would love to have multiple dogs, and also be lucky enough to have pretty ones like you do. 

Rosemaryninja- Cool Screen name, by the way! My mom says that beagles make the cutest puppies, and your are certainly no exception. How do you not keep them all?? I just love those eyes and those EARS! And that pup your holding looks very very quality! 

Kwiatkowski18- WOW! Your puppy is stunning! I've NEVER seen eyes like that on a dog, and he's just gorgeous. I love his nose!!! You're very lucky to have found such a pretty puppy! I can't wait to see him grow into a gorgeous dog! 

LuvmyRotti- I came SO CLOSE to putting a downpayment on a Berner litter. I just melted when I saw your pictures. I really REALLY love that breed. All of the Berners I've met have been just beautiful and fantastic. Thank for posting those! My favorite is the puppy covered in snow. 

Shaina- OH. MY. GOD. How could you EVER resist that face? I bet Kim got away with SO MUCH! I think that's one of the cutest all time puppies I've ever seen. She's such a pretty color! I'm so glad you posted! 

ladyshadowhollyjc- What a pretty aussie puppy you have!! I just love the red merle aussies- such a pretty smile that dog has and the coat! I'm jealous!! And as for your little ones- Papillions are the coolest little dogs ever. If I was ever going to get a small dog, that's what it would be. 

Kibasdad- I've always thought that shiba inu puppies look JUST how I'd imagine fox kits to look! What a beautiful breed, and yours is an unusual color! I just love that fuzziness!! 

MyYorkieHarry- Harry is just beautiful! Such a pretty coat and that sweet teddy bear fact...I want to pluck her out of the computer and snuggle with her. I love the look of Yorki puppies- there's really just that "something" about them. 

winniec777- What kind of puppy is that? My boyfriend and I were trying to figure out if it was an akita or a germanshepherd or some kind of schipperke mix! She's truly stunning as a puppy. She seems like she's almost an old soul. She's a very, very pretty dog and I'm very glad I got to see her as a puppy. 

Nalababy- Your pup is ADORABLE!!!!! That coat color is stunning and I love the fact that her face is mostly white, but her ears are that reddish color! Too cute!! Such pretty eyes on her and big paws! I love the bigger dogs and she looks like she'd be very fun to play with. She has that naughty look! 

Oh and Mdawn- 












My boyfriend said that kitten was "really reallycute." That's the biggest compliment I can give, because he is not so much the cat lover and usually doesn't use "cat" and "really really cute" in the same sentence often. (although he loves my cat)


Please don't feel like you have to stop posting. I really have enjoyed this thread and really want to thank every who posted.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

OH no I am not a breeder... there is a long story behind that litter of puppies, involving Spunky's suspect breeder who convinced my parents to breed her after an "evaluation"... I won't bore you with the details.

I love this thread!!


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

*more*


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

What my cat (Fungo) thinks of the dog.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

PUPPIES! Awwwwwww. they are all so cute. 

























And how about a pup (baby gpigs are called pups too) of another species =)


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

My baby! Oh, he has changed so much since these were taken. I guess it's time to post some updates!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Here are some early (i.e., a month ago) pictures of Clayton, my toy poodle puppy.



















And these are from last week.



















*MORE*


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## stanley (Jan 21, 2007)

What gorgeous puppies everyone, thought I'd join in.
This is Stan at about 6 weeks old before we bought him home








And Betty at about 9 weeks the day we bought her home








And Betty with her sister, Ruby, who belongs to my friend


----------



## labmom (May 20, 2009)

This is my new puppy Bruno he is 6 months old


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Zoey the night we brought her home:









Sooo little









Her first bath:









And here's her new sister Maggie (so far that's her name.. it might change when we actually get her) We pick her up July 10th


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

these were already posted, but I will post them again:

Baby Teagan at three weeks old:








and four weeks old:








and puppies playing


----------

